# Destructive Chewing in Bitch in Heat



## lterrell (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi

I have a 7 year old Newfoundland bitch who, when in season, chews everything in sight. Outwith her season she is never destructive. She has been known to completely rip off and chew into a thousand bits a skirting board, chew threw a plasterboard wall and last night threw my other dog out of her bed and demolished that. She also chews her tail and has no hair left on most of it. Thankfully she only comes into season every 10 months. This is also always after the bleeding stage.

Any ideas would be gratefully received.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Spaying would be the obvious answer, at her age she won't be bred. Would save a lot of aggravation in the long run.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree she's 7, shed an older girl. I'd
Spay her there's no reason for her
To be left intact imo


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lterrell said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 7 year old Newfoundland bitch who, when in season, chews everything in sight. Outwith her season she is never destructive. She has been known to completely rip off and chew into a thousand bits a skirting board, chew threw a plasterboard wall and last night threw my other dog out of her bed and demolished that. She also chews her tail and has no hair left on most of it. Thankfully she only comes into season every 10 months. This is also always after the bleeding stage.
> 
> Any ideas would be gratefully received.


The Heat cycle is made up of 4 parts, Proestrus which lasts around 7/10 days
when you notice a swelling and start of discharge, Estrus whch can last for 5/14 days during which time the discharge is present but will change colour and the dog will be fertile and accept a mate. After this comes Diestrus that can last 60/90 days. During Diestrus it looks plysically like things have returned to normal, but there are still changes occuring in the way of hormone levels and internally. That is why its usually reccomended to wait until the end of this time, when the bitch goes into Anestrus to spay, Aneustrus all the hormone levels have returned to normal. Its during Diestrus
that problems with Phantom pregnancies can occur because of the hormones that are still rising. During a Phantom pregnancy Bitches can make nests, collect shoes toys and other objects, have mood changes and can even become aggressive, some even produce Milk.

At a guess as you have said its after the bleeding stage I would say its a behaviour problem caused by the hormone imbalance, destruction can also be a stress type behaviour. Bitches at this time can also have uterine infections
one in particular Pyometra is very dangerous, one type of pyo you do see, a very unusual to sometimes pretty foul discharge to warn you, there is also a 2nd type of pyo, something called a closed pyometra, this you dont know about because the pus gets sealed in the uterus and the toxins build up in the body, its not until the dog is really ill that people often realise, only cure is an emergency spay then at times damage can be done to liver and kidneys because of the toxins. The chances of a bitch getting pyometra increases with age in the unspayed bitch.

If she was mine I personally would get her spayed. It would stop the hormonal/possibly stress related due to the hormones behaviour, and you would seriously be reducing her risk of a possible phantom pregnancy in the future and a very very possible Pyometra as time goes by.

It certainly would be something worth discussing with your vet, he will be able to answer any queries or worries you may have.


----------

